# Whats next?



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Rynrbnsn!

I don't have a clue about North Dakota but in the east you'd get hire don the next hiring cycle.

Enjoy your ride here.

PS Buy yourself a couple good overall sets so you don't freeze the boys off.


----------

